# MTD 5/24 No Spark



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

I rescued it from the curb
Model#
316E610E000

I got it running after installing a new carb. It looked like it was stored in the basement as it was covered with dirt, grime, lint, dust and Spackle dust.

With it running I sprayed it with simple green and power washed it. I went to move it so I can wipe it down and it died.

It won't start. I had a new coil (ended up being the correct one) and I installed it. Still no spark. I took the plate on off the engine and wire wheeled it till it was new. Installed it and still no spark. Ground wires look to be ok. Is there anything I am missing?


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ended up resolving the issue...

I removed the key ground wire and it fired right up. As soon a I reconnected the key ground wire it would die. Wire looked it great shape....I replaced the wire and fired right up. Installed the old coil and fired back up.

Didn't know the system could be bypassed


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Go to know it's back in the game.


----------

